# Microsoft's eBook store: When this closes, your books disappear too



## M. Robert Gibson (Apr 4, 2019)

An article on the perils of eBooks








						Microsoft's eBook store: When this closes, your books disappear too
					

The closure of Microsoft's eBook store is a reminder our digital "belongings" rarely belong to us.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




To paraphrase a well known meme "All your books are belong to us"


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2019)

Odd. Most e-stores accept that if they close uses would retain access to their accounts and their bought content; they'd just not be able to download it again. MS's choice to actually close and refund customers suggests that its just been a total failure since you can be sure most would refund fast. So if they can afford that then it suggests that it jsut didn't gain any traction compared to the mighty Amazon.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 4, 2019)

Up until now I'd never heard of it


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jul 4, 2019)

The End is nigh




__





						This weekend you better read those ebooks you bought from Microsoft – because they'll be dead come early July
					

The major problem with anti-piracy DRM, part 1024




					www.theregister.co.uk


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jul 4, 2019)

xkcd cartoon explaining the evils of DRM


----------



## MikeAnderson (Jul 4, 2019)

That's why I chisel all my works onto giant slabs of granite. Ha! Try stealing or deleting that!


----------

